# MGG Oren HDPE



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

When I saw Eric post his blue Oren frames on Instagram for the upcoming ECST, I knew I needed to get one. I figured it was the most affordable way to get my hands on one of his shooters and try out the Ocularis plugs at the same time. Unfortunately, they were all spoken for, but he offered to make another for me!

We met up the other day to introduce ourselves (we live in the same city), shoot the breeze, talk slingshots and show off some of our stuff. Needless to say, he had more goodies to show and I was in awe of his work. It is the first time I've handled any custom slingshots and his attention to details was easily seen and it shows in this frame as well. The man does great work, as you all knew already. I walked away with a few goodies and this Oren HDPE frame with Ocularis plugs.

When I got home, I immediately banded it up and strung up a can. I hit the target my first 8 shots, not a small feat for me. The Ocularis plugs are simple to use, adjust and set in place. The frame fits my hand perfectly and user friendly to line everything up when aiming. There are a few grooves on the tips that I use as aiming reference.

I couldn't be happier with my new shooter. Thanks to Eric for accommodating me with it.


----------



## StretchandEat (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice.. I've been wanting a MGG shooter.. I've just spent.. well my wife has spent WAY too much money on sling SD hots lately.. guess I'll have to wait


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Great story and super slingshot!!



Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Wow!! Congratulations!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great Great shooter!!!!!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*That is so fine, what a treasure.*


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Very nice slingshot!!!
Hope your face to face friendship can continue to shoot togheter other time...
Ok, I know...this time my english is the worst ever...hope you can understand it :rofl:


----------



## fsimpson (May 13, 2014)

nice purchase ---particularly like the blue hdpe and the size


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Ooh, I want one of those. I hope Metro puts those up for sale on his site after the ECST.


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

ShootnCoastie said:


> Ooh, I want one of those. I hope Metro puts those up for sale on his site after the ECST.


Whatever I have left (if any) will for sure be up on the site. I will make more, I LOVE this shape.

Thanks Bruce for the short review, and VERY happy that you were instantly a sniper with it!


----------



## slingshooterPT (Feb 22, 2014)

What a sweet litle slingshot the Oren is!! I'm lucky enough to have one of those on my collection and love everything about it...you can never go wrong with any of Metro's slingshots  enjoy it buddy!


----------



## Ashley Brayson (Nov 4, 2015)

Would you take pre-orders Eric? I'd love one too.

Great photos of a great looking slingshot!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That is one fine looking slingshot, congrats


----------



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Ashley Brayson said:


> Would you take pre-orders Eric? I'd love one too.
> 
> Great photos of a great looking slingshot!


I have left overs from ECST so I will be posting them for sale.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gary r. voigt (Oct 8, 2012)

I will take one...blue is my favorite color, it matches my eyes...

Gary


----------

